# Has anyone met this dude with crazy face tats? (Shitty drawing included)



## Tanto (Jun 10, 2015)

So I saw this guy about a year ago in Scotts Valley CA. All I know about him is that he was trying to hitch a ride on HW17 South, looked very pissed off, and had facial tats the likes of which I have never seen anywhere else.

Basically his entire shaved head and face were covered in random jagged lines, somewhat Runic looking symbols, a few Roman numerals; all done in black ink. If you were to smoke a large bowl of salvia, then proceeded in trying to draw a demonic summoning ritual, I'd wager it would look something like this guy's noggin.

Anyways, I know this probably sounds stupid but I've never been able to stop wondering what this dude's story was. It only just occurred to me that someone on here has probably seen him at some point (you would definitely remember him if you have).

So if that's the case, did you talk to him? What was he like? Where did he come from? Did you ask about the tattoos? How/Why did he choose them? What special powers did they imbue him with?

Is this man even real, or did I imagine him in some sleep deprived hallucinatory state?

(Attached picture is my shitty drawing of this mysterious person)


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 10, 2015)

The pic kinda looks like humpty dumpty to me after he was put back together again. I would smoke another bowl of Salvia & call it a night. Perhaps there were no special powers imbued to him at all, & hes simply got a bunch of random & shitty face tats. Maybe his image is a figment of a figment, we may never know. The mystery goes on but I am intrigued by this new urban legend of a man.


----------



## briancray (Jun 10, 2015)

It kind of looks like something that would happen after a heavy night of binge drinking except with a black sharpie instead of a tattoo gun. @highwayman rotfl hahaha


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 10, 2015)

that perfectly round head is freaking me out


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 10, 2015)

@highwayman nailed the hammer on the head! GET IT!? im killing it today. seriously that fucking picture is creepy and if it at all in any fucking way resembles a real person im terrified to live on this planet.


----------



## Tanto (Jun 10, 2015)

You know, after looking through google images I think this may be quite a bit more common than I'd imagined.

And I know I'm not exactly the Van Gogh of MSPaint, but okay the lack of ears was unforgivable. I have brought dishonor to my ancestors.


----------



## Evie217 (Jun 10, 2015)

No idea but your MS skills are off the chart


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 11, 2015)

If dude has crazy face tats like that and has to hitchhike, I think he must be under some terrible curse. You wouldn't be smiling with all of those cars whizzin' by.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like cranky Mr.Taterhead with crazy line drawings lol.I love it.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 11, 2015)

Cute drawing. I can't draw at all, so impressed even, with stick figures. 

But, as for your original question/musing, I too have met/seen/encountered people in my travels that I wondered about.

Some, made me as crazy as this guy is making you.

My advice? If he was cool, think of him occasionally and smile...but don't dwell any longer.

If he was a freaky creep, thanks for letting us know about him.

Peace!


----------



## Tude (Jun 11, 2015)

LOL angry taterhead. hehe


----------



## Brother X (Jun 11, 2015)

Stuck in "Cops Valley" (it's local nickname) trying to hitch with face tats and a scowl, is it's own peculiar type of bardo. Maybe you glimpsed a 5th dimensional emanation of what the Tibetans call a "hungry ghost" or a even a demon.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 11, 2015)

Member @HoboSquirrell has a few face tats. Does that look like him?


----------



## Tanto (Jun 11, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> Member @HoboSquirrell has a few face tats. Does that look like him?



That lightning shaped one is kind of similar, but they covered pretty much his whole head.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 11, 2015)

Tanto said:


> That lightning shaped one is kind of similar, but they covered pretty much his whole head.



Ah, ok. When I think of a lot of face tats he comes to mind. Haven't met him in person, but he seems to be a nice person by the few interactions we've had Online.

My friend, who I learned much from told me "looks are not important".


----------



## Tanto (Jun 11, 2015)

Brother X said:


> Stuck in "Cops Valley" (it's local nickname) trying to hitch with face tats and a scowl, is it's own peculiar type of bardo. Maybe you glimpsed a 5th dimensional emanation of what the Tibetans call a "hungry ghost" or a even a demon.



Yeah I could definitely see that being an exercise in frustration. It does have a weird level of police presence compared to elsewhere in county, and even the locals seem to be a lot more uptight than in nearby towns like Felton or Boulder Creek.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jun 11, 2015)

i swear i just seen a chubby face tatted dude with service dog at south station in boston. this dude was nodding off in bus terminal so i didnt figure out if he was our dude. his doggie looked nice.


----------



## Trvshwvng (Jun 13, 2015)

Oi! I'm pretty sure that guy was approaching @highwayman and I in the woods a year ago. Is he by any chance scared of light? If so that's definitely the same biped we had a close encounter of the poorly tatted kind with.


----------



## FreeMind (Feb 17, 2016)

Tanto said:


> So I saw this guy about a year ago in Scotts Valley CA. All I know about him is that he was trying to hitch a ride on HW17 South, looked very pissed off, and had facial tats the likes of which I have never seen anywhere else.
> 
> Basically his entire shaved head and face were covered in random jagged lines, somewhat Runic looking symbols, a few Roman numerals; all done in black ink. If you were to smoke a large bowl of salvia, then proceeded in trying to draw a demonic summoning ritual, I'd wager it would look something like this guy's noggin.
> 
> ...



By chance, was his name Kratos?


----------

